# 20 West casting for a furry reality tv show - IT'S A TRAP



## caralarminstall (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sure some of you have spotted this on craigslist in your respective cities:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/tfr/2197265580.html_*TV Casting Call: Furries, Animal Role Players, Transhumans
*
Do you wish you were an animal? Are you more comfortable wearing a fursuit, acting like a dog, or getting tattoos to look like a lizard? If you have altered your appearance to look like an animal, exhibit transhuman behavior, or participate in furry fandom, we want to hear from you.

A reality TV production company is casting for people who have gone to extreme measures to create an alternate identity to appear in an upcoming series. This non-exploitative program will share compelling personal stories. Each half-hour episode will profile two individuals who feel more comfortable living out animal-based fantasies or personas â€“ including dogs, foxes, and lizards or even vampires and werewolves._ _

To be considered, or for more information about this production, please send your name, age, city, and a current photo to _ _info@20west.tv. Please provide a brief description of your animal tendencies and behaviors and how it has impacted your life. _​IT'S A FUCKING TRAP.  This is the same production company responsible for 'My Strange Addiction'.  These guys have zero interest in telling intriguing personal stories or showcasing anyone's unique humanity.  These guys just want a freak show to sell to a basic cable network.  Don't give it to them.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay?


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

No shit it's a trap. Only retarded furries whore themselves on TV for fifteen minutes of fame and a lifetime of shame.

Edit: LOL Craigslist.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, don't worry.

They'll get their cast.

Easily.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2011)

I would watch the shit out of that show. It would be so hilarious _and _boost my self esteem! Win/win situation right there.


----------



## Fursouseki (Feb 16, 2011)

they will find some idiots to do it

and I will watch every episode 9 times


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 16, 2011)

We're becoming the new media circus midgets who people look and laugh at them.
Oh wait, they looked and laughed at us even before, but not on TV at least.
Why are they becoming so interested in us all of a sudden? ._.


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> We're becoming the new media circus midgets who people look and laugh at them.
> Oh wait, they looked and laughed at us even before, but not on TV at least.
> Why are they becoming so interested in us all of a sudden? ._.


 
Well, it is the same company who made that "my strange addiction" so I think they're just trying to milk something that got them a bit of money.
An easily tapped bunch of batshit crazy furries makes a cakewalk of a TV freakshow.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 16, 2011)

Lawl geez, and whoever goes on gets INSTAB& from whatever sites they're on.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 16, 2011)

Furries tend to profess they are quite poor - If they are in the area, they will have a show.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh boy, here we go again with some of the worse idiots that are going to go for it and try to play as the 'ambassadors' of the whole fandom. If this comes to being made, I'm not sure I'll be able to watch without cringing. Oh well, it could have been worse, they could have done one where they have a bunch of furries living together under one roof... then again that could also be quite amusing at the same time.


----------



## BRN (Feb 16, 2011)

Here we go again.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh, don't worry.
> 
> They'll get their cast.
> 
> Easily.



In fact they will be so infested with the stupid and the creepers that they will have to turn people away.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> Oh well, it could have been worse, they could have done one where they have a bunch of furries living together under one roof... then again that could also be quite amusing at the same time.


 

Honestly I'd watch that. 

SIX: "What happened to all the drama on FAF?"

GAZ: "That new reality show. Everyone who hungers for the drama is watching that. Looks like Tango D and Skittle are fighting over who is going to do the dishes again."


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2011)

This is going to be fucking hilarious


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

What television show is this and when will it appear on TV? 

I must force my DVR to record this so I can watch it over and over, primarily so that I can piece all the dialogue together since I'll be laughing so hard I won't be able to hear half of it the first few times through.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 16, 2011)

An episode here and there is one thing, but an entire fucking *show*?! I'll just pray it falls through.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> An episode here and there is one thing, but an entire fucking *show*?! I'll just pray it falls through.




But..but...I needs my lulz!!!


----------



## Don (Feb 16, 2011)

This could either turn out hilariously funny or disastrously poor, or more likely than not, both.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 16, 2011)

Time before those who go on the air are banned from Furry communities and labeled as "Trolls" / "Faux Furs"?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope a legitimate troll goes on there and just completely trashes the fandom.

It'd be great.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder what's worse for the fandom. Normal members of the fandom going on TVand telling the truth (or at least the furry censored propaganda version of the truth). Or furries reacting so badly to TV that the only ones that go on are the weird fringe ones that make furries look even worse and thereby reinforce the cycle.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2011)

Watch out, it's a trap to make us look stupid


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 16, 2011)

you guys should enter me on this show. id fucking do it. you should direct them to this forum and say lyxen will do it.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> you should direct them to this forum.


 
And.....done! (j/k)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 16, 2011)

Why in the name of god lyxen would we want you to go on? We would be better off with Mr. Potato head dressed up as a cat.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> In fact they will be so infested with the stupid and the creepers that they will have to turn people away.





Rakuen Growlithe said:


> ...the only ones that go on are the weird fringe ones that make furries look even worse and thereby reinforce the cycle.



Gosh guys, don't be silly, clearly it would be only the dece-



Lyxen said:


> you guys should enter me on this show. id fucking do it. you should direct them to this forum and say lyxen will do it.


 

.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 16, 2011)

Lyxen you make me do this.







If a furry actually falls for that I hope it turns out to be a reality game show involving survival. Full of alligators, sharks, and Sars. Because hell if the animals don't get you your own body will.


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> An episode here and there is one thing, but an entire fucking *show*?! I'll just pray it falls through.


 Furries are boring people. I have no idea how they will turn this concept into a show.

"Hey it's a house of socially awkward people. And they are all sitting around on their laptops. For days. What a great fun packed 30 minutes...."


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

"god, why couldn't they just get into murrsuits and yiff each other. they're making the fandom look so boring right now."


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Furries are boring people. I have no idea how they will turn this concept into a show.
> 
> "Hey it's a house of socially awkward people. And they are all sitting around on their laptops. For days. What a great fun packed 30 minutes...."


 
Sex.  If it involves sex, it can make a good show.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Sex.  If it involves sex, it can make *a* show.



Does not mean it will be good.


----------



## Deo (Feb 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Sex.  If it involves sex, it can make a good show.


 Furries. 
How much sex does the average furry get in a year? Really? Still a fucking boring television show.
And no, cyber/rp does not constitute as sex.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Furries.
> How much sex does the average furry get in a year? Really? Still a fucking boring television show.
> And no, cyber/rp does not constitute as sex.


 
It depends on the people they talk to.

A lot of furries (possibly a majority) are only active on second life and stuff.

I also know some who make that CSI episode look tame


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

Average furries are clearly not what they're looking for. They'll go straight for the lifestylers and who could blame them? Without those we'd be a bunch of boring nerds.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> "Hey it's a house of socially awkward people. And they are all sitting around on their laptops. For days. What a great fun packed 30 minutes...."



It's all fun and games until Chris Hanson busts in looking for a 5'10" wombat that hungers for cub porn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2011)

Can we have it like Big Brother..., probably all the folks will be guys :V


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Average furries are clearly not what they're looking for. They'll go straight for the lifestylers and who could blame them? Without those we'd be a bunch of boring nerds.


 
Babyfurs :lol:


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

What they should do for this show is get a bunch of furries and set them up with a few hookers. And then afterward, get the hookers to describe the experience. Television gets the freak show they wanted, some furries get to discover what actually getting laid is like, and we get our lulz. Everyone wins.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> What they should do for this show is get a bunch of furries and set them up with a few hookers. And then afterward, get the hookers to describe the experience. Television gets the freak show they wanted, some furries get to discover what actually getting laid is like, and we get our lulz. Everyone wins.


 
"He asked me to bark like a dog"


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

hmm...  I'm sure a hooker has been asked weirder shit than "hey, put this fursuit on."

Just think about the glass tables >.>


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Babyfurs :lol:



Please God, no!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

"He asked me to change his diaper!  What the fuck, that's worse than the guy with the glass table."


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> "He asked me to bark like a dog"



"He asked me to murr.. I don't even know what that is."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

I wanna see this, I could do with a good laugh. I hope there's a way I can watch it from across the pond. 3:


----------



## STB (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd do it if I was in San Fran.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

STB said:


> I'd do it if I was in San Fran.


 
Haha, oh wait -- it's here?  I didn't even notice that.

Maybe I should respond


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Haha, oh wait -- it's here? I didn't even notice that.
> 
> Maybe I should respond



Do it. Make is ashamed proud of you!


----------



## Fay V (Feb 16, 2011)

They could always make them do all sort of hilarious challenges for an hour on the one computer that has internet. Imagine the blood bath afterward when everyone wants to go on second life.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> They could always make them do all sort of hilarious challenges for an hour on the one computer that has internet. Imagine the blood bath afterward when everyone wants to go on second life.


 
Obstacle courses in fursuits for the ability to use the computer with internet for 30 minutes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Obstacle courses in fursuits.


 
The "no fap" challenge.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> The "no fap" challenge.



The no porn challenge.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

My question is what idiot is going to be the next Chewfox(es)?


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 16, 2011)

If I had a fursuit, I'd do it.

I'd act like a stereotypical yiff-obsessed murrsuiter all throughout casting interviews and such. Then, when they actually come out to film my segment, act like I actually do, and play the fandom off like the hobby it actually is. I'd have my check, and they'd have a bunch of footage that they won't want to use.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> My question is what idiot is going to be the next Chewfox(es)?



That was already covered with My Strange Addiction, with some chick named Kira or something that was horrid at making fursuits. The question is, who is going to be the next one of her?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> If I had a fursuit, I'd do it.
> 
> I'd act like a stereotypical yiff-obsessed murrsuiter all throughout casting interviews and such. Then, when they actually come out to film my segment, act like I actually do, and play the fandom off like the hobby it actually is. I'd have my check, and they'd have a bunch of footage that they won't want to use.


 
This ^ 

It's actually a great opportunity to prove that the absolute mongoloids are only the "loud minority" and furries will probably receive less criticism in return. But you're right, as long as there aren't a bunch of complete 'tards being filmed (see Big Brother) there's nothing to show, as far as the TV companies are concerned. Also, this thing may only attract "those furries" anyway.


----------



## Tango (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> That was already covered with My Strange Addiction, with some chick named Kira or something that was horrid at making fursuits. The question is, who is going to be the next one of her?


 
Ah yes. Forgot about her. If it was in Maine I'd think about it. Even spray paint a spandex (gimp) suit white and brown and have a cheap plastic tiger mask. I'd even name my new fursona "Mr Tickle-tickle".

That could be fun.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> That was already covered with My Strange Addiction, with some chick named Kira or something that was horrid at making fursuits. The question is, who is going to be the next one of her?


 
Lyxen is up for it. Let's have a show where we dress them up in deer fursuits and set them loose in the woods during peak hunting season set in south Alabama. Being from there I can tell you that every hunter gets shit ass drunk when hunting. Impaired judgment- fake deer- gun... PRICELESS.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Lyxen is up for it. Let's have a show where we dress them up in deer fursuits and set them loose in the woods during peak hunting season set in south Alabama. Being from there I can tell you that every hunter gets shit ass drunk when hunting. Impaired judgment- fake deer- gun... PRICELESS.



The chick from My Strange Addiction, Chewfox, and the rest of the furries that have made asses of themselves in the media over the years can be on it!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Do it. Make is ashamed proud of you!


 
From: rickybobbymew@hushmail.com
To: info@20west.tv
Subject: Re: your Craigslist ad looking for furries

Hi there!  I came across your ad on Craigslist and was interested in discussing the whole furry lifestyle thing with you for your show.  A little about me -- I'm a 29 year old living in San Francisco and I've been into furry stuff since about junior high school (15 years?).  I role play a 4 year old bobkitten.  As far as the furry thing, I like to costume with ears and tails and stuff, and I'm also into diapers because it helps me feel more like a cub.

I also have a fursuit with a strategically placed hole so I can yiff in it, and sometimes I'll wear it while humping my plushies (stuffed animals).

Again, I'd like to discuss this further.  I've attached some photos of me and my murrsuit, and my plushies.  If you are interested, please respond back ^-^

- Ricky


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> From: rickybobbymew@hushmail.com
> To: info@20west.tv
> Subject: Re: your Craigslist ad looking for furries
> 
> ...



Now you have to post their response when/if they send you one.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 16, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Now you have to post their response when/if they send you one.


I'm currently imagining some intern sprinting up 5 flights of stairs to his boss and through his heavy panting he manages to cough out "Sir! Sir! We've hit the motherload!" before passing out. The boss then walks over, picks up the print out of Ricky's e-mail and immediately creams himself thinking about the money he's about to make.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't worry.

I'll let you know what they say <3


----------



## craftyandy (Aug 31, 2011)

what are you talking about the Strangest addiction episode was Intriguing and personal just not the way YOU wanted it.


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 31, 2011)

Ugh, Necro.

EDIT: It's a necro, right?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2011)

Yep...die.


----------

